# shipping within Mexico advice needed



## foreignartist (Dec 7, 2010)

I will be moving to San Miguel de Allende next summer. I am currently living in asia and will use a local company to ship by sea to Manzanilla port. But from there I need a mexican moving company to move the box, 10 cubic meters, to S.M.D.A.
Any suggestions? Any bad experiences? Any advice?
All welcome.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The port is Manzanillo .... and I'm afraid my only experience is with people buying containers to build houses with. I'm sure you'd need a company that could unload the container and load to a truck. Then there's customs and Asian drug import checks that may slow you and require a professional to deal with. I would Google 'Strom-White' moving for quotes


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here's a larger company, also with a good reputation:

seymi.com.mx
SEYMI, SA DE CV Servicios de Empaque y Mudanzas Internacionales. Su mejor eleccion en Mexico. Worldwide Moving, Packing and Storage.
seymi.com.mx - En caché - Similares


----------

